# Need cheering up...



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, the economic downturn has hit us. Tonight i had to give up Maddy, and her owners cant afford ot keep her either, so she will either be loaned out again or sold. I have no money left for anything, petrol, bills, and its getting me down.

These next few months are going to be me piling in the hours at work to try and drag ourselves out of this crap. Thankfully we can still afford to pay the rent and main bills etc. Its just the little things that had dragged us down over christmas, and we need to dig ourselves out of a hole.

There must be light at the end of the tunnel right!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Awww, sorry to hear about Maddy *hugs* hopefully things will get better, got all my body parts crossed for all of us. xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

youll be fine hunni, i promise *huuuge cuddle* were all here for u and im sure we can help out if u need it, just let us know ok, x x look after yourself x x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I know how hard it is been there (ha ha still in it!), We have been married 11 yrs this May and I can tell you its been a struggle financially. My OH was on a measly 8 grand when we got married! But before we got married he forked out and bought a car on finance for me to drive so I could get to see him. It was the worst decision we ever made a 7 grand car and we are still paying for it! The car went years ago and we have had a number since then but it was that first car that got us into trouble in the first place, and know one gave us any sound advise or even recommended we think again and his parents where there when we bought the thing! Pah! Any way we had been renting houses for 10 yrs and I was sick and tired of seeing my hubby's hard earned cash go down the drain into someone elses pocket, we kept looking at houses and seeing how exspensive they were and thinking we are never going to get out of this rut we are in let alone buy our own house, we just can't save up for a deposit  I had no idea that my cousin was a mortgage adviser all these years so when I found out I went straight to her and her and her partner who is also a mortage adviser put us in touch we a very good financial adviser who found us a mortgage! No deposit required! Couldnt believe we finally after all these years where getting on the housing ladder  We found a house large enough to house our large family (6 of us) all in our mortgage budget. But now with the financial crisis hitting we have that to deal with, although we were coming out of our rut we where still suffering from that dam car we bought but thing were easier, now we are going back to how we were, watching every little thing we buy buying value food at Tesco...mmm yum Not!cringing when the back statements come through 'oh help we are in the red again' is there no end to the missery?
I know how hard it is to give an animal up to we had to give our dog up when we moved as we could not take her with us (no dogs a loud) Its the worst thing ever but you never forget them and believe me you will come out of this tough time and not before to long you will be able to get back to how you were and start again, we have been going through it for years and we move forward and then back and then forward again and so on, we have grown used to it. Ha and guess what, our house is now worth less than what our mortgage is, now thats just not fair! we only bought it a year ago  
All I can say is at least we can heat our home and put food on the table oh and of course feed my mice and dog and hamster and Rat! Well mind you I think the heating system looks like it may pack it in any time, oh for goodness sake more money to spend that we dont have, you know what I think its best to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

*hugs*

I, as someone who shamelessly lives on benefits and student grants, don't know how hard it is. But I can offer hugs. And do.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i wish i was still a student 

my hours just got cut at work due to the reccesion so all i can afford at the mo is my rent and bills, thats it! i can really sympathise with having to give up your horse, i have 2 to support and its really hard, i'm very lucky that i have a little financial support from my parents whilst 'finding my feet' not sure how long that will last tho :?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I had my hours cut before christmas.I got another job but now I'm out all hours and whats left of my time is sucked up with cooking cleaning shopping and shoveling out animal cages.There doesn't seem to be any time for enjoying life or money left for anything  Roll on the summer.


----------

